# Greetings from Wales!



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey everyone, just saying hello.

27yrs, 6ft, 230lbs, 22%bf, 7yrs training, 4yrs properly, interupted progress due to shoulder injuries/pec tear.

Just finished 1st cycle: 250/sust w1-10, 500/sust w11-24, 30/dbol/ED w18-24, 75/trenEOD w21-24. Weeks 25-27: 40/nolvaED, 50/provironED, 1000iu HCG EOD. Weeks 28-29: 40/nolvaED, 100/clomidED. Week 30: 20/nolvaED.

Results: gained 3 stone by week 24. At week 32 have lost a stone of that but have definitely stabilized. Pleased. Going to embark on a cutter soon.

Am a criminal defence lawyer. Pleased to offer advice in this area if anyone needs it.

Looking forward to learning lots and engaging in vigorous debate.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Firstly welcome jimdoom, i hope you stay, enjoy the forums and the company, secondly that looks a very interesting cycle you have there, unfortunately as i dont go down that road, i cant comment on it, thirdly the hardest i have ever been on is 19-nor last year got some good results too, i am also back after a break, but not physically, lastly if the supplements are good and cheap i cant see anyone complaining, and if i knew of you last year i would have called on your legal services, i dont recall a welshman on the board, nevertheless a very warm welcome.

Dave.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Mate,

Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome to the board bro 

edit your post please as source/price discussion isnt allowed out the restricted area.

BTW The price is very good if its legit but if you want pm me the details and i will check it over for you as there are alot of hgh fakes about or bad generic copies


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to the site buddy, enjoy :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

yes opex is good for that sort of info matey,welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

ah. sorry about that. I thought that because I didn't mention any names it would be ok. Sorry...I know this is dumb but can you tell me how to edit my post please .Ill do it as soon as I work out how to .


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

JimDoom said:


> ah. sorry about that. I thought that because I didn't mention any names it would be ok. Sorry...I know this is dumb but can you tell me how to edit my post please .Ill do it as soon as I work out how to .


Just click on the edit button and delete it out :wink:

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

ah yes. I see it now.I use my pocket PC phone to post you see . Copes well enough for most things but that edit button is very small indeed on my screen.

Thankyou Deadpool .


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

awrite mate, welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome jim


----------

